# New Durango Yard Layout and K Doubleheader



## Tom Burns (May 11, 2008)

Over the past few years I have not been very active on this list as I have focused on building my layout on my retirement property in Colorado. As I still live in Houston, this effort has involved significant planning with a few week long marathon construction “vacations” per year. Before I elaborate, I would like to give special thanks to John Frank who attended 2 major construction sessions and assisted greatly in the success of the design and overall layout.


Photographs are located at:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/660455...357870024/


Videos of a K27 & K36 live steam double header run-by and trip around the completed Phase I layout are located at:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USLf4XWhDJk 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2quk42xvH4 


Phase I of my Colorado layout consists of an uncompressed elevated 1:20 scale layout of the Durango yard from the southern yard limit to approximately 8th Street (2 blocks north or current McDonalds). The layout also includes a ground level loop that connects the RGS spur to the Farmington branch south of the yard. Minimum radius is the Accucraft #6 switch, otherwise 15’ (30’ diameter), with a 2 degree maximum gradient on a radius and 3 degree max gradient on a tangent.


Major items required to build this 800 sq. ft. elevated layout included 86 deck posts, 100 each 2x6x12s, 170 sections of Trex decking, 860’ of Accucraft code 250 NG track, and 36 #6 switches. Although I had been planning the layout for several years, construction did not start until Accucraft started delivery of their #6 NG switches. As my property is in a rather remote part of SW Colorado (15 minutes drive from the original RGS ROW), prior to commencing construction I first compiled all the materials required to complete the layout (everything except for the Durango depot).


I developed detailed CAD drawings of the complex elevated curving deck with detailed dimensions of every board and cut required. This evolved over several years as I had first developed a lighter structural design typical of many elevated layouts. This lighter design predated 2 back to back years of heavy snow with +4’ level depth accumulation (deeper drifts). After calculating the weight of this much accumulated heavy snow, the snow and not the trains or people governed the requirement for heavy deck construction and support spacing. The structural modifications required were easily made on the CAD model but I was not immediately aware of the physical magnitude this project had developed into. The first shock came when I ordered all the material and track required which set me back equivalent to the cost of an Aster Allegany (or 4 Accucraft K-36s). The second shock came when the material was delivered on a fully loaded 18 wheel tractor trailer flatbed. Although the materials were offloaded in front of the garage by forklift, it took 2 full days of hard work just to get everything moved and stored in the garage (see garage photographs).


Construction started during the week prior to 2009 Narrow Gauge Convention. When construction commenced the plan was to build an exact duplicate of the Durango as it existed in 1904 including 3 each 3 way stub switches (all other switched conventional Accucraft #6). One major factor in this decision was the commercially available 10 stall round house that is almost an exact match of Durango’s original unmodified roundhouse (see picture comparison). During this first marathon session, John and I were able to complete 100% of the deck framing, 75% of the top decking, and 50% of the yard track which was a significant accomplishment in 1 weeks effort. These marathons were pretty much sun up to sun down events although John did take a couple mid day naps. Deck and ground track construction techniques used are self evident in the pictures and had to be deer proof as deer are always on the property. I also wanted the layout to be the closest thing to maintenance free as possible so that after being away for 6 months, I could run trains following only a couple hours of work.


Shortly after this initial construction session, Greg Posta of RGSRR Hobbies called and informed me he had finally located an ultra rare fine scale 3-Foot coaling tower for sale (1 of 10 produced, manufacturer has since passed away). Obviously the coaling tower does not work with the circa 1904 track plan. It is such an outstanding model that the overall concept had to change to accommodate this structure. Since the deck and track work north of the roundhouse were already complete, this has been retained in the circa 1904 configuration including the 3 way stub switch in the north freight yard. The track arrangement south of the roundhouse was revised to reflect the configuration during the 1940’s. As the deck had already been framed, I had to compromise a bit on the south freight yard as I did not have sufficient width for an exact circa 1940 scale configuration. Even before I accommodated the coaling tower, I had always intended to compromise the 1904 design as I can not stand the two tone green paint scheme used on D&RGW buildings during that period. As such, my layout is now a 1904/1940 hybrid of Durango that would take a map and a tape measure to locate the few compromises required. This hybrid arrangement is OK with me because the locomotives and rolling stock are also a hybrid of time periods. 


Although the deck and track work is complete, significant effort remains adding all the buildings and details required to make it look like Durango. At least for now, I can run steam whenever I am in Colorado. After I move to Colorado in a couple of years, I can then consider work on the planned Phase II track heading east to Chama and Phase III track heading west to Rico. With 4 acres of land to work with, this project will never be complete but isn’t that what “retirement” is all about?


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nice layout there, Great trains too! 

I look foward to see the development as you progress. 

Alec.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Tom, 
That is some track. 
A lot of work, but well worth it, I am sure. 
Do you have a track plan showing all three phases that you can post? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Tom Burns (May 11, 2008)

David,

I added an overall layout plan for Phase I, Phase II and Phase III at:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/660455...357870024/

Everything shown except the completed Durango yard is to be at ground level. This layout plan obviously is a work in progress as track connecting El Vado and Lumberton is not shown. This section by the way was the Rio Grand & Southwestern which I have discovered was owed by a distant relative Edgar Biggs. This discovery has changed my interest to now model east of Durango and capture the logging operations so important to this region (previously exclusive RGS interests). This also provided justification to obtain some D&RGW locomotives (K-36 & K-28). Unlike Durango which I was able to model without compression, I have had to compress all other yards shown to make them reasonably fit on my 4 acres available. This is another lesson learned. Railroad yards in 1:20 uncompressed scale are huge. El Vado has already been simplified and will likely be simplified more as I do not see having enough logging equipment to fill even a fraction of this size yard. Besides, only a few pictures exist of El Vado and the town location is currently at the bottom of a lake so I don't think there are too many "experts" who would have a clue what El Vado looked like.

The property to the west of the house is a steeply downward sloping hill side. When I purchased the property in 2003, I thought this would be perfect to modeling the Ophir loop. Even though I had the hill to work with, this idea went in the trash can when I calculated how much dirt and rock would have to be moved to model the region between Windy Point and Ophir. Fortunetly my interests evolved toward the southern 1/2 of the RGS with the initial focus of Phase I on Durango.

I expect more passing sidings will be needed to accomodate a large steamups and not have to worry about train orders. I like protypical live steam operations, but train orders is a bit much for me.

I have calculated it will take about 15 minutes to get around the large loop at protypical speeds. Add some switching in Durango, Rico or Chama and a trip around the big loop will have the big K locomotives low on water. Water will likely have to be added to the smaller locomotives to make to loop unless switching is kept to a minimum. Another lesson learned is these locomotives use water much faster when grades are involved with typical run times cut in half.

Tom Burns
Durango Region in Live Steam


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom
That is fantastic. Never would believe it was not real. Lots of work went in to it I suppose. Sure sorry it is not here in Houston. Gonna make for a long drive for "Steamin At Tom's"


----------



## Tom Burns (May 11, 2008)

Art,

I agree, driving 1200 miles is a bit far for weekly steaming. It is however, well worth the drive say for a spring or even better, fall event with the aspen turn color. In addition, there are 6 prototypical major steam operations within easy reach of my place.

Although the layout is 1:20 scale, the layout with 15' radius (30' diameter) and 48" turntable can accomodate anything including your Big Boy. As there are grades, RC is required but that only increases the fun. As I do not own anything in 1:32, you will have to bring your own rolling stock.

Perhaps I can consider something for fall 2012 if enough interest exists. Although there is currently only 1 loop, there is enough track within the yard to keep several engines busy at one time.

Regards

Tom Burns


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Considering it is 103 here today and for the last several days I wish I was up there right now.


----------



## Tom Burns (May 11, 2008)

John,

I agree. If we had not just gotten back, I would be suggesting that it is time for another road trip!

Tom


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you'll suffer an East Broad Top loco on the line, I'll gladly join you. What part of Colorado are you in? (Generally, if you don't want to get specific.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

* Tom that is such an awesome layout. Wow..................I can just imagine the work involved. But well worth it. *


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Woof...I AM OVER WHELMED!!!! What a layout!!! Now all ya need to add are a few motel rooms so you have some help. It's gonna be a fantastic layout. Love the track plan...uncompressed....WOW!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet track plan. Would love to run ther someday. Make a good reason to get out to CO again No thoughts of the Georgetown loop. Its only about 500' of track for the general loop section uncompressed. It really is amazing how large it is in scale!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, I agree with the other posters, FANTASTIC layout! What is your method for building the ground level road bed (as in the picture label RGS ROW)?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Tom, 
That layout is great and I like how you have it all planned out. 
Now I just wish it was mine... 
Thanks for sharing and keep us up dated as it progress.


----------



## Tom Burns (May 11, 2008)

Dave

I have perfected the deer proof ground level layout technique over the last 10 years in Houston. Basically I progressively hammer stakes in the ground every 4’ until the stake is level with the last stake or there is ½” difference in level for every 1% grade. Next I cut a ¾”x6” cedar fence board down the middle and progressively screw these to the wooden stakes. I then cement around the bottom of the cedar board and let harden. I then screw 4” Trex decking segments on top of the cedar center board which forms the top of the grade. Finally I add cement under the Trex, let harden and screw the track down. There is 1 picture during construction that clearly shows each progressive stage. This is kind of a cemented ladder technique but only uses a centerline forming board plus a Trex synthetic capping board. When finished you can drive a truck over the track and not harm it. In Houston I used Hardy Plank to form the grade top but for some reason, Hardy Plank boards are not available in SW Colorado so I use synthetic Trex. Neither product is good when placed against or in contact with the ground but both seem to hold up well when surrounded and supported by cement providing a moisture seal. The whole process including initially clearing the grade takes an average of 1 hour of my labor for 3’ of finished roadbed. This worked fine for this initial ground loop but obviously I will have to move to Colorado before attempting Phase II and Phase III which has more than 1000’ of mainline roadbed plus yards in Rico and Chama. That is several months continious labor just for roadbed construction. As with the deck I will eventually add ballast but this is cosmetic. With screwed track, you really have to be careful to allow gaps for expansions or sun kinks will develop. After 2 years with deer present on the property almost daily, I have yet to find any deer related damage. All maintenance thus far has been fixing sun kinks where insufficiant gaps were left during initial construction plus typical removal of dirt from switches.

Regards,

Tom Burns


----------



## drgw 3rd division (Oct 6, 2010)

I've been researching Durango as of late and its importance to both the drgw and rgs. Durango had in it's 1910 valuation maps, a saw mill, a planing mill, an ice house for regrigerated reefers, stock pens and a slaughter house, a freight depot, an ore sampler, a spur for durango gas and electric for receiving lump anthricite from CF&I via drgw/rgs ridgway from crested butte and most notably the ASARCO smelter which received shipments via rgs/drgw from as far away as telluride. A huge complex, the rgs was double tracked and had interchange with the drgw near the smelter, the smelter complex had two receiving tracks for empties in/loads out, plus spurs to its large powerhouse. Too many things to model, but great for generating traffic. During ww2 the smelter secretly processed uranium mined in the area, and the rgs was a bridge line for empties to the drgw to keep the san juan extension from getting clogged, eastbound empties not high priority would make thier way to ridgway, be exchanged with rgs for any traffic for rgs like locomotive coal, etc. then drgw via marshall pass would take the empties to salida, alamosa, etc. making thier way back as full cars from shippers, as westbounds on the drgw via antonito, chama, and durango. The second world war tripled the car movements on the rgs and they had to lease units from the drgw to make up for it, the drgw was power starved as well since locomotives were shipped to alaska for the WP&Y.


----------

